# Please support my new dog grooming business.



## ScruffyToFluffyVerwood (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys I have started a new dog grooming business and would really appreciate if you could visit my facebook page and click 'like' in support of a new dog groomer. The link is below to the facebook page. Thanks Adam

www.facebook.com/scruffytofluffyverwood


----------

